# Does anyone know of a good floor light switch for dogs?



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

The two I have tried look like this:









Extension Cord with Foot Switch - 9.8'


This Woods(R) interior extension cord features a foot switch. It has a 16/2 gauge, measures 9.8' long and can take a current of up to 125 V and 13 A....




www.rona.ca





And

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/certified-6-outlet-value-power-bar-0527223p.html


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Not dog operated, but this is what I have in my pantry.









Amazon.com: 78 LED Closet Light, Newest Rechargeable LED Motion Sensor Under Cabinet Lights Wireless Stairs/Garage/Safe Night Lighting with 2400 mAh battery (2 Sensor Modes) : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy 78 LED Closet Light, Newest Rechargeable LED Motion Sensor Under Cabinet Lights Wireless Stairs/Garage/Safe Night Lighting with 2400 mAh battery (2 Sensor Modes): Under-Cabinet Lights - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com





It is motion sensor to come on, and then it times out and goes off by itself after a bit. It recharges with a USB cable. This one is quite bright.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

We have a Westek brand remote switch for the upstairs living room lamp. It is just a push button though it looks like a toggle switch. Ours is years old but I think this is the comparable model.

WESTEK Indoor Wireless Light Switch, 2 Pack – No Wiring Required, Up To 100ft Distance – The Easy Way to Add a Switched Outlet, Ideal for Lamps, Seasonal Lighting, Small Appliances – White https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01AF8Q9HO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_BM7MTN9G4JCT1E7DPEFS


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Reraven123- Not sure I want something motion sensitive in my bedroom, but a motion sensitive lamp is a fantastic idea for another odd room in this old house. 



Starla said:


> We have a Westek brand remote switch for the upstairs living room lamp. It is just a push button though it looks like a toggle switch. Ours is years old but I think this is the comparable model.
> 
> WESTEK Indoor Wireless Light Switch, 2 Pack – No Wiring Required, Up To 100ft Distance – The Easy Way to Add a Switched Outlet, Ideal for Lamps, Seasonal Lighting, Small Appliances – White https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01AF8Q9HO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_BM7MTN9G4JCT1E7DPEFS


Those are neat!!! Do you know if you can push the button from two locations , or do both of the switches run on different radio channels? I basically need to push the button both from right next to the door (feeling blindly in the dark) and then a few minutes later from in the bed, next to the wall, while able to see.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

We just have the one, and I believe the two pack is on different frequencies to operate 2 lamps. Our switch is mounted on the wall with double sided sticky Velcro though. I wasn’t sure how often the battery would need replacing and didn’t want to have to get it unstuck from the wall if it was often. It’s been years and I’ve not had to change the batteries in the remote though. You could easily use Velcro to make 2 spots for it to stick, both by the door and by your bed.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

In the same spirit as Starla, I have one of my lamps plugged into a remote controlled outlet. The remote itself is a key fob. I leave it dangling on a cup hook by the door. I don't remember the model offhand, but the setup is pretty similar to this one I found on Amazon. DEWENWILS Outdoor Indoor Remote Control Outlet Power Strip Weatherproof, Expandable Wireless Electrical Plug in Light Switch, 15 AMP Heavy Duty, 7-Inch Extension Cord, 100 FT Range, ETL Listed, Black: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

I also have several lamps with floor switches. I have various levels of loathing for them all. Mostly it's because I can't find the freakin' switch in the dark, which is when I'm trying to turn the lamp on. The switches always seem to migrate under a dresser, or they get flipped upside down, or they get tangled up with the another cord so that I'm kicking a transformer brick instead of the switch.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

I use Alexa and Smart bulbs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Have you considered a Hue Bridge and Hue light bulbs? https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Hue-...d=1&keywords=hue+bridge&qid=1627785779&sr=8-2

I talk to my phone and turn my lights on and off. No switches required.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

I was also going to suggest Alexa and smart lamps 😄


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

"Hey Siri."
"Uh huh."
"Turn my bedroom lights purple and 25%"
"On it."
Room turns a dim soft lavender.
"Hey Siri."
"Uh huh."
"Turn on Apple TV."
"Okay."
TV turns on.
"Hey Siri."
"Uh huh."
"Watch Doctor Who."
"Now playing Doctor Who on Apple TV."


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I am never able to get Alexa or Siri to do anything useful. Even if I were to ask for something simple, like calling Essex County Veterinary Hospital, it would probably provide me a link to a wikipedia article on sex counts of veterans treated by the VA hospital system


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

😂 cowpony that is accurate. I do have Alexa and hue lights in my bedroom and I don’t think I could go back. Alexa set the lights to 20%. Great for keeping an eye on the pup while relaxing in bed.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL well we do have Alexa and I purchased a smart plug for my lamp, now I just yell Alexa turn on first plug.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

What about the Clapper type lamps? I remember the old ads.



Amazon.co.uk : clapper lamp


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I use Philips Hue lights. I don't like talking to my electronics so I either control them with my phone or the little remote you can get for them. I have the mount for mine attached to my bed with the magnets it comes with.


----------



## Marvin (8 mo ago)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Dog operated switched for lamps?
> 
> It would make my evening routine much simpler if Annie could turn off the lamp before jumping on my bed (switch is about 3 ft from the bed). To turn on my bedside light I have to crawl onto my bed to the far wall, which I don't like to do without being able to see, so the lamp by the door is still on, so I have to crawl out of bed again to turn it off... The ceiling lamp is a pull cord in the centre of the room and is even more awkward.
> 
> ...


If you look online for disability aids, there is a switch plate that is a little larger in diameter than a coffee mug. It sits flat and can be immobilized with a dycem mat. Also available where you find the switch plate.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

I have a smart plug as well as dimmable smart light switches. I just say Alexa dining room light off/on or 20% etc and Sofa light on/off. It’s great. You can also set them up to go on/off at specific times through the Alexa App.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Alternative to Hue. Can be used with Alexa or Google Assistant, so voice or app control works.

Wyze Bulb White

works with regular outlet

or

Best Smart Plug, Wifi Outlet & Wall Plug (2-Pack) | Wyze

works with regular bulb


----------

